# Please critique my voice!!



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

How does my voice sound to you? I have no vocal training. Please be honest!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it is not going to sell any records--yet. But the idea is that if you want to sing, you need to practice and learn proper technique. Your desire to sing is very important, the voice will develop with training. Only God knows how it will all come out, but good voice teachers will be able to help you, encourage you, and tell if the voice is extra special or not--at some point in your training.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Find a good teacher, he / she will tell you.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes a teacher can learn you to have a better control of your breath. Because the way how you breath is an important part of the singing process. Good luck !!


----------

